# New to Giging



## kayakfisherman (Jul 14, 2011)

I really want to try gigging out, it sounds like a great time. However, I really have no idea how to do it? Could you guys give me some tips? Any info about gear, spots and general technique would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Kayak Fisherman,

I just recently posted some basic information about gigging on my new blog. I'll be posting more too. I am also an avid kayaker (but I don't fish from but very often...yet) so I'll be posting about that too. You should check it out. 

By the way, I plan on writing at least three more posts about giggin, 1. what you need 2. where to go 3. How to make lights

Here is my blog link.
http://imakemybeer.blogspot.com/2011/11/flounder-run-is-hot-this-year-literally.html
http://imakemybeer.blogspot.com/2011/11/thanksgigging-report.html


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I finally got my first post, Gear for Gigging, up. I know it's a little late, but all three posts will be up before the spring run. I've been busy. I hope this information helps.


----------

